
Americans over 30 are more miserable than they’ve ever been - spking
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/americans-over-30-are-more-miserable-than-theyve-ever-been-2015-11-09
======
squidfood
"Over 30" includes 3, maybe 4 different generations. Lumping and discussing
root causes for such a broad group seems very silly.

